# Scrub bubs!



## Trimeresurus (Feb 14, 2014)

Picked up these little trouble makers yesterday.


----------



## critterguy (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice and cute, interesting colouring and patterning or lack thereof.


----------



## bdav70 (Feb 14, 2014)

Won't be little for long!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, curious to see how they turn out when they're monsters.


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 14, 2014)

They're adorable. They'll be trouble though


----------



## Planky (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome little ones there mate. Hopefully I'll have some eggs this season


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome! better start on the extention now.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 15, 2014)

[MENTION=31654]Leasdraco[/MENTION] All in good fun!
 [MENTION=33537]Planky[/MENTION] Hopefully all goes well mate, great little snakes. 
 [MENTION=15646]getarealdog[/MENTION] Haha, two of these are for mates, otherwise I would probably have to.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 15, 2014)

Beautiful bubs, but even at that tender age and size they still look like they mean business, like i dare you to not take me seriously. .......................Ron


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 15, 2014)

They are too ugly for you, you need to send them to me for the next.... uhmmm 18 months then you can have them back lol 
Seriously though, they are gorgeous congratulations


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 15, 2014)

[MENTION=36030]ronhalling[/MENTION] They sure do give a hard bite compared to other species at the same size! [MENTION=28308]CrystalMoon[/MENTION] They're very cute little things at this age, heres some more pics


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 17, 2014)

I have never had much experience or contact with what is Australias largest Python so have not seen many, but i daresay those pics of some fabulous looking babies might sway more than a few people towards owning 1, they are beautiful snakes m8 and the only 1 i have seen in the wild was when i was driving the Road Trains in the Territory and came face to face with 1 whilst changing a tyre, as an adult (the snake) i was struck by their beauty, yes we have some very attractive natives but this girl/boy was i suppose very representitive of it's breed and was easy to see why it has the alternative name "_Amethystine Python" i was mesmerised by the colors in a snake from such bleak and bland surroundings_ and as it moved around the tyres on my trailer and caught the different light the blues' greens and other primary colors shone through, if not for their size i could be talked into owning 1 of these majestic Australian natives.  .......................................Ron


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 17, 2014)

[MENTION=36030]ronhalling[/MENTION] Sounds like an awesome experience ron, I would like to find a wild one of these some day myself.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 28, 2014)

Full belly


----------



## whyme (Mar 1, 2014)

You really have got the bug!!!!! Looking awsome;D


----------



## Bredli1956 (Mar 1, 2014)

I want it so bad


----------



## Umbral (Mar 1, 2014)

I would love one of these but the space they require and the fact that there are people that get angry if you steal their horse to feed to a snake.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 1, 2014)

[MENTION=17028]whyme[/MENTION] Sure do mate [MENTION=27245]Umbral[/MENTION] Luckily I have a spare room for it and have some cows nearby


----------



## Umbral (Mar 1, 2014)

Cows are too high in fat, try find some horses.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 1, 2014)

Babies aren't


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 28, 2014)

Been a stubborn little feeder these last few months, now he's making up for lost time. (Sorry for terrible pic, didn't want to spook him)







And a pic from cleaning before


----------



## krusty (Apr 6, 2014)

Very very nice......


----------



## shamat (Apr 6, 2014)

Stop with the beautiful pics. I'm planning extensions already! 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys.

He's shedding again, will snap some more pics when he does as more of his adult colors come through. Starting to grow out of the 'soak everything that touches me in disgusting liquid' stage quite early, always a bonus.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 14, 2014)

Hatchy colours have pretty much gone, growing very quickly! Sorry for crappy phone pics.


----------



## RedFox (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorgeous. He is starting to look like he won't be fitting into that toilet roll for much longer.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 14, 2014)

He can still pack in there when he really wants to, he'll be getting upgraded soon, he never uses them anyway. Still easily spooked when eating though, so 7L sistema tub is his home until he's more confident.


----------



## RedFox (Apr 14, 2014)

Have you found him more nervous than carpets? I know the smaller wild ones I've come across are fairly flighty animals.


----------



## Rlpreston (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice! I picked up my own boy last week, now I know what people are on about in regards to being sprayed :/ haha 


How is the bitey end going? Any change in temperament as he settles? I pulled my boy out to clean out his stinky paper and got sprayed, but no bites.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 15, 2014)

Easy to avoid bites, he'll chomp on you if you're stupid still. 

He's pretty placid, not counting on it lasting though.


----------



## Rlpreston (Apr 15, 2014)

Haha, ain't that the truth! There is an adult pair at work who want nothing more than to rip my face off. If you can manage to hook them out though (no way I could alone) they are okay.

I was a little surprised how calm mine was, I was expecting a horrendous attitude from the start.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 15, 2014)

Big appetite tonight, don't arrest me for not feeding 20% every 7 days. 




[MENTION=38306]Rlpreston[/MENTION] Yeah, that's usually how it goes with them, until they want to kill you for unknown reasons all over again.


----------



## sam78s (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh my god, what has that little dude got in its belly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=39505]sam78s[/MENTION] That was a full grown mouse and 2 rats of similar size, around 60%+ of his bodyweight. Digested with no complications, waiting a while to feed him again now though.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 19, 2014)

Gonna need a new tub. About 4 months old.


----------



## Jacknife (May 19, 2014)

you can almost see him growing in the photos...


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 19, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> you can almost see him growing in the photos...



Yeah mate, doubling in size between photos almost. Will keep em coming as he grows. Handling well but a tricky/timid feeder, eats a lot when he gets going though!


----------



## WomaBoy (May 20, 2014)

He is awesome! You've got a great snake! Have fun with him haha  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

